# Name classiical composers of 20thcenttury,that are Schoenbergian more obscur & darker



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Name classiical composers of 20thcenttury,that are Schoenbergian more obscur & darker*

Honnesty and confession at first i did not dig Schoenberg , as one could, eventually it got under my skin,, this classiical composer , is an engma a paradox, some stuff extremely harddd tto get into, since extremely complex,, but like i allready said his piano work quite accessible hey..

I want to hear Schoenbergian composer outside his pupil Webern and Berg and Roger Session,* I want to hear darker Schoenberg-ian Composers if they exist..
*
What about the rest of the world: Japan, Italy.any 11 tones serrial of 20th century worth mentioning, whit a bleaker darker sound, thank you dear folks of talk cllassical

Give me a list of Schoenberg similar composers but a tad different and pitch dark in sounding?

Lovee you guys :tiphat:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Thanks Norman Bates, ahh.. love your knowledge in music buddy, you never seized to impress,,*

:tiphat:


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

George Rochberg:






Film Composer Jerry Goldsmith wrote some very good 12 tone concert music that is quite dark and powerful:


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Try Allan Pettersson. His 13th would probably fit the bill although it is quite long.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Be aware that half of Skalkottas' output was tonal. He was a good 12-tonalist, though, but I wouldn't characterize him as "dark" or expressionist, but that's just my take on him.

An interesting figure is Jean Barraque. From Wik, we read:

Harry Halbreich has written that "Barraqué's whole work is marked by terrible despair, lightened by no religious or ideological faith, and entirely dominated by the great shadow of Death". 
In 1998 the record company CPO issued his entire output on CD, in performances by the Austrian ensemble Klangforum Wien.

His piano sonata is a good example of his dark aesthetic. As the piece progresses, there is progressively more silence, until finally the piece "dies."

Happy listening!


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Schnittke. If the Dies Irae in the Concerto Grosso #1 isn't dark enough, you could be a vampire.


----------

